# C2 42# chip on ABA - Dyno Numbers? - Searched



## Doolie (Jun 7, 2003)

Hey guys, I've searched this long and high.
I was wondering if any of you who are running a C2 42# chip running 15lbs have dyno'd the car and what numbers you are getting. 
Thanks!


----------



## lowandslow2.0 (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: C2 42# chip on ABA - Dyno Numbers? - Searched (Doolie)*

ill hopefully be able to let you know within the next week.







but i think the #'s have been somewhere close to the low-mid 200's


----------



## Doolie (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: C2 42# chip on ABA - Dyno Numbers? - Searched (lowandslow2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowandslow2.0* »_ill hopefully be able to let you know within the next week.







but i think the #'s have been somewhere close to the low-mid 200's

~200whp i have a hard time believing. But if thats the case, i dont know why people who turbo 2.0l dont run this chip because those numbers would be amazing.


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

200 whp isn't unbelievable at 15lbs with good software.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

I'll post in after dyno day......C2 software 12psi..stock compression
I think it's a little over 200 now....but only the dyno will tell









Here is the Specs of my setup......
1999 MK3 Jetta Wolfsburg engine/trans/dash/brakes 22,000 miles Stock compression, Atp manifold, Tial 38/40 hybrid wast gate piped back into down pipe, 3 inch down pipe, no cat, 3 inch exhaust mid pipe to 2 1/2 borla muffler,
T3 Turbo 48 hot 60 cold... 3 inch air intake with custom 3 inch maf all stainless steel, 2 1/2 stainless inner-cooler piping 2 1/2 inch bar and plate inercooler 7x18x3 flat black....forge 007 dirverter valve,
440 injectors C2 440 injector fueling chip stock 3 bar fuel regulator 12 PSI Boost.
11lb. Flywheel 2.0 16v performance clutch and pressure plate.


----------



## Doolie (Jun 7, 2003)

That seems like a nice setup!! Cant wait to see the numbers!


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (Doolie)*

189whp @ *5 psi* here, not your bolt on kit variety though


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (hkk735)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_189whp @ *5 psi* here, not your bolt on kit variety though









what are the specs/


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

i got 170whp @ 9psi with the automatic tranny. This thing holds up great, but its KILLING me!!! I had a problem with the boost controller, and it kept the wastegate fully open (holding 9 lbs). When I retorque my head studs, and replace my wheel bearings, I'll go dyno again. Hopin for 250whp @ 19 lbs. Ive ran 19 on the street, so I know i'll be alright. Oh yea, and im runnin a small t3/t04b .48 a/r.

I have an o2a lined up to go in, but still waitin on a couple parts.


----------



## JoebobVW (Jan 13, 2003)

Not to thread jack but how do you guys like the c2 software


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (JoebobVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoebobVW* »_Not to thread jack but how do you guys like the c2 software

I don't like it...I love it


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_
what are the specs/


c2 special chip for me
42lb USRT injectors
sri awic
equal length tubular turbo mani w/ tial 38mm wg
114 octane 
garrett t3 60 trim
one piece compressor inlet pipe, going from 4" reducing to 2.25" @ housing, maf located in 3.5" section
15degree wedge ic piping
obd1 block and head, swapped in the obd2 harness and ecu

just got my spec stage 5 clutch set in, will be going back to the dyno next month to get some 15psi numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (hkk735)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_
equal length tubular turbo mani

Cheater. lol. Racecraft?


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

cheater???haha
no racecraft, its an HKK Motorsports piece ( we make them)


----------



## Doolie (Jun 7, 2003)

Good numbers so far!!


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

I love my C2 software. The car runs like you would expect a car to run from the factory and the power is great. I have the #30 software, I am hoping to get to the dyno when I get a new clutch.
How much are the HKK tubular manifolds if you don't mind me asking? 


_Modified by _muppet_ at 5:05 AM 5-13-2006_


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

when i spoke with Chris at c2. he stated that you could increase the boost up past 20 psi with 42# injectors, vr6 maf housing, C2 eprom and a in-line fuel pump. you will need to lower the stock compression down a bit and add studs for good measure. i will be placing my order very soon. as soon as i get the items it will go to the dyno . I'll post the numbers then. i also was told that the fmu that comes with the ATP stage two turbo kit just isn't accurate at all. and only Good up to 9 psi if the of boost. 
my set up : 96 obd2 ABA. ported factory intake manifold, autotech 260 cam, ARP undercut head studs, stacked 5 layer steel head gaskets, ATP stage two turbo kit with intercooler. ACT six puck solid hub clutch, eurosportspec lightened flywheel. I'm porting a spare head and should have the done soon. so far really good power. i even started to remove my 85 hp wet nitrous oxide system. i don't think I'll need it any more.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (_muppet_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_muppet_* »_200 whp isn't unbelievable at 15lbs with good software. 

I agree, i cracked over 200whp with 10psi, slippin clutch and restrictive exhaust with standalone.


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

Someone with loot needs to put a gt28rs on the 2.0, it would make crazy low end power...Damn I miss my car


----------



## Doolie (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (MDTurborocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MDTurborocco* »_Someone with loot needs to put a gt28rs on the 2.0, it would make crazy low end power...Damn I miss my car
























give it a couple months. but you read my mind.


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (Doolie)*

couple of weeks ours will be done


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (MDTurborocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MDTurborocco* »_Someone with loot needs to put a gt28rs on the 2.0, it would make crazy low end power...Damn I miss my car
















im gettin a larger a/r GT25/40R in a few months.......i'll let everyone know how that goes.

I still wish i had another 2.0 so I could slap some ITB's on one day.










_Modified by PBWB at 1:56 PM 5-15-2006_


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (PBWB)*

i spoke with the tech guy at turbonetics. he stated that the gt28 would be great for low end torque but would max out really early. not a fun turbo on the 2.0. it is smaller than the t3-60 trim turbo.


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (anti bling)*

I ran the t3 60 trim up to 22 psi it was great but I bet the GT28RS would do even better. it has 2 different turbine housing options too..... If your more geared toward topend t3/t4 50 trim


_Modified by MDTurborocco at 4:07 AM 5-16-2006_


----------



## Triple G (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (MDTurborocco)*

I might dyno this saturday, might.
Setup is as follows:
C2 Stage 2 Chip
KKK K26
Audi 5K Manifold
Tial 38mm Waste Gate, open dump
42lb Injectors
Walhbro Inline Fuel Pump
3" MAF
Compresion is 9:1
ARP head studs
2.5" dp to 2.5" exhaust (only muffler)
2.25" Intercooler piping
Greddy Type S BOV

I have a couple questions:
Do I need a FPR? A/F ratio is always all the way rich.
Also, the adjustment knob on my MBC fell off







... There is a .5 Bar spring in my wastegate, that means it should open at .5 Bar (7.25PSI) right?
Some times when I get on boost it well go as much as 10 or 15 psi? Just wondering what causes this.
Havn't got a more complete shot than this


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (hkk735)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_cheater???haha
no racecraft, its an HKK Motorsports piece ( we make them)

What does it look like and what does it cost?


----------

